
Cal State Will Keep Classes Online in the Fall - augustt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/us/cal-state-online-classes.html
======
ghaff
There are going to be some tough decisions if this becomes widespread. It was
one thing to finish off the semester as best they could this spring. It's
another thing to knowingly walk into a much degraded school situation for (at
least) the fall.

I would think this was particularly true for entering students. On the other
hand, alternative jobs will be scarce and other activities (for those who can
afford) for some sort of gap year may be as well.

